# Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter



## BloodyAngel (3. Juli 2013)

*Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hab ein wenig den Überblick über den "Lüftermarkt" verloren....

Ich suche nach wirklich leisen Silent Gehäuselüftern welche dennoch einen ordentlichen Luftdurchsatz haben um das Gehäuse brauchbar mit Frischluft zu versorgen.

Ich müsste grundlegend 2x 140mm Lüfter tauschen sowie einen 120 mm Lüfter....

Könnt ihr mir da was schönes wirklich leises dennoch effektives ans Herz legen? Preis pro Lüfter ist ansich nebensächlich...

Lieben Dank


----------



## v3nom (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Wirklich leise sind z.B. die Silent Wings 2.
Wirklich geniale 120mm Lüfter sind die eLoops.


----------



## Dartwurst (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Leise, kräftig, günstig: Lüfter im Preisvergleich. Da musst Du nur noch das für Dich passende aussuchen. Ruhe ist mit der Deep Silence Serie.


----------



## ABQuestion (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Die Silent Wings 2 sind wirklich leise bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen. Aber wenn die voll aufdrehen, hat mandas Gefühl neben einem ist ein Föhn im Betrieb --> PWM oder 5/7Volt Betrieb, wenn der pc wirklich ruhig sein soll


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Vergiss die bq sw1 die sind nicht silent, das sagt zwar jeder es steht auch überall, aber glaub mir die Teile sind nicht silent.

Lieber die noiseblocker Eloops oder Multiframe, hab selbst viel zu viel mit Lüfter zu tun gehabt. Mit 140er hatte ich noch nie zu tun, aber 180er. Aber mit 120er hab ich am meisten am Hut.


Nutze selbst die noiseblocker b12-1 die b12-2 sollen auch noch silent sein.
wenn du wirklich silent willst dann nimm die b12-1.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Juli 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Vergiss die bq sw1 die sind nicht silent, das sagt zwar jeder es steht auch überall, aber glaub mir die Teile sind nicht silent.
> 
> Lieber die noiseblocker Eloops oder Multiframe, hab selbst viel zu viel mit Lüfter zu tun gehabt. Mit 140er hatte ich noch nie zu tun, aber 180er. Aber mit 120er hab ich am meisten am Hut.
> 
> ...



Von den SW1 weiß ich nichts, aber die SW2 sind gedrosselt wirklich sehr leise


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Ich empfehle da die Nanoxia FX Evo, habe selber den 1000er ( 140 ) und die 1300er ( 120 ) drin


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Sw2 sind auch sau laut ungetrosselt, hatte ich auch.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die SW2 PWM selber und lass sie vom Mobo regeln. Auf 100% erzeugen sie ein wahrnehmbares Rauschen, aber gedrosselt auf 50-70%  sind sie nicht zu hören.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

@coldhardt
du meinst diese hier

richtig?

davon hatte ich 3stück und die waren die Katastrophe, in dem sinne laut!

hab dann zu diesen hier gegriffen,

siehe da der silent Traum wird war. 

@Dr.B
diese müsste ich mal auschecken (Nanoxia FX Evo) hatte ich noch nie wird aber mal zeit.


----------



## Combi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

sehen gut aus.die jetzt noch in rot mit roten led,top!
ich benutze phobya red led 120er und 140er.
über lüftersteuerung.die laufen sogar mit 5 volt an.
lautlos und mit abnehmbaren rotor.sehr schön zu reinigen.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @coldhardt
> du meinst diese hier
> 
> richtig?
> ...


 Hast du Silent Wings mit voller Geschwindigkeit betrieben, sprich mit 1500rpm?
Weil wenn ja hinkt der, da die E-loops auf dem Bilder nur 800rpm machen.
Das die Silent Wings bei 1500rpm viel lauter sind als die E-loops bei 800rpm sollte klar sein.
Habe selbst 3 Shadow Wings 140mm bei 700rpm im idle laufen und empfinde sie als sehr leise. Man muss schon genau hinhören um was zu hören.
Wenn mein Gehäuse für 120mm Lüfter ausgelegt wäre, wären es aber auch E-loops geworden


----------



## Lyph (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Ich selbst verwende Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-PS als Gehäuse- und CPU-Lüfter und kann sie aus meinem System nicht heraushören.

Letztendlich ist es aber stets die Frage wie du die Lüfter betreiben willst. Bei mir laufen sie in einem Lüfterprofil von ~400rpm bis ~700rpm (daher bewusst für PWM entschieden). Ab ~1000rpm ist jeder Lüfter hörbar, da unterscheiden sie sich nur noch in der Geräuschqualität. Die M12-PS z.B. laufen bei hohen Drehzahlen noch in einem angenehmen Bereich (kein Brummen oder Schleifen).

Bei einem aktuellen Neukauf würde ich auch ein Auge auf die eLoops werfen, die sollen sehr leise sein. Wobei ich auch schon öfters gelesen habe, dass sie als Gehäuselüfter nur für hinten taugen, da sie als Frontlüfter Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen sollen.

Solltest du keine Möglichkeit haben Lüfterprofile einzustellen (via MoBo oder Lüftersteuerung) würde ich mich für 3-Pin Modelle entscheiden die so ~700-900rpm haben.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

@Lyph
hab die multieframe lüfter auch hier liegen, das sind meine zweit besten lüfter die ich habe, nach eloop.

@Athlon1000TB
hab die bq sw1 auch gedrosselt, haben auch mit parr hundert rpm gedreht,  dennoch sind die bq sw1 kein meter silent, ohne drossel ein unding, überleg mal auf der Verpackung steht silent und das mit 1500rpm, welcher normale mensch denk an die drossel? jeder verlässt sich auf das was auf der packung steht, zb 18db bei 1500rpm, aber in Wirklichkeit sind es gute 30db bei 1500rpm. ich hoffe du weist was ich meine.

hier noch ein beispiel habe mir gestern die bq sw pure 80x80 gekauft 6,90 das stück, mir war auch klar das diese teile nicht besonderst gut sein können, auf der verpackung steht 1800rpm 17,5db bei 14v

nun habe ich das mal getestet hör selbst mal hin http://media2.roadkast.com/more84/B...%2080x80%20l%FCfter%20-Lautst%E4rke%20MAX.mp4 es sind weit über 30db bei 14v. bin nun gezwungen eine drossel zusätzlich zu kaufen, aber welcher normalo denkt bitte an die drossel? wisst ihr was ich meine?


----------



## BloodyAngel (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Ich danke Euch schonmal für den Input.

Ich werde mich dann wohl für die  Eloop B12-1 entscheiden und mir 3 davon verbauen. Bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt auf das Endergebnis


----------



## stevie4one (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

@KonterSchock: Womit misst du denn deine 30db? Und bitte nicht mit einer Iphone-App. Selbst ein leerer Raum hat einen bestimmten Lautstärkewert. Auch ich habe mich gewundert, warum du 1.500er Lüfter mit 800er vergleichst und dann als Fazit angibst, der schnellere wäre lauter.

Ich kann die Shadow Wings (1.000er) auch empfehlen. Laufen bei mir als CPU-Lüfter auf dem Macho und als Case-Lüfter - alle auf 600 gedrosselt. Ungenutzte Drehzahlen dienen als Reserve für heiße Tage ...


----------



## aliriza (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Hier mal zwei Tests

[User-Review] Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - weitere Lüfter folgen

[User-Review] Noiseblocker eLoop’s im Praxistest B12-4, B12-2, B12-PS

SW 2 in der 140 Version sind bis 950 U/min sehr sehr leise. Die 120mm bis 1200 U/min wenns richtung 1300 U/Min hört man sie schon etwas deutlicher, habe selber 2 x 120mm in der front und 2 x 140 hinten sowie unten im Gehäuse. Die Lüfter hört man eigentlich gar nicht, außerdem habe ich 2 Noiseblocker mit 1300 U/Min im deckel laufen und die hört man auch gar nicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

@hab die doch runter geregt gehabt, und trotzdem waren die lauter.
ich verlasse mich auf mein gehör. und die bq sw2 wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist sind definitiv lauter als die eloops.

@aliriza 
voll die tests gepostet aber ich sehe kein b12-1.


----------



## aliriza (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

B12-1 habe ich nicht getestet aber habe doch verschiedene Lüfterdrehzahlen getestet. 900 U/Min, 50 % usw. also die 100 U/Min ...


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

@aliriza
dann bitte ich dich teste mal die b12-1 und die bq sw2 "wie aufm bild" zu testen. wenn du schon so groß am testen bist dann bitte ich dich genau diesen test zu machen. 


ach ja zu Verpackung, bei meinen billigen pure Lüfter steht auch silent aber in Wirklichkeit sind es keine, ich meiner sogar das sie schon an der 40db grenzen, ohne drossel ein schlechtes Produkt, die unwissenden verlassen sich auf die angaben der Verpackung, hab ich auch gemacht, siehe da sau laut. ich selbst kaufe mir nie wieder bq, bin kein fanboy, bin am besten mit >>nb<< gefahren.


----------



## elohim (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Ein 120mm Lüfter bei 800rpm ohne extremes Gammel-Lager und/oder Lagerschaden ist immer sehr leise bis nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

@elohim
so toll sind die Rifle Bearing lager auch nicht wie getan wird.


----------



## aliriza (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Deinen gewünschten Test kann ich nicht machen, dafür müsste ich mir wieder das selbe Messgerät Kostenpflichtig  zu schicken lassen.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

@aliriza
ja schade ich hab ebenfalls keins.


----------



## elohim (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @elohim
> so toll sind die Rifle Bearing lager auch nicht wie getan wird.


 
...ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Fluid Dynamic Bearing der SW2 meinst....

Finde die ziemlich toll. Aber die Lüfterlautstärke besteht nicht nur aus Lagergeräuschen. Diese fallen eigentlich erst dann wirklich ins Gewicht wenn die beförderte Luft und der Motor nicht mehr zu hören sind, also bei den meisten Lüftern irgendwo unter 1000rpm.


----------



## McRoll (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Wie schon andere angemerkt haben, es spielt weniger das Modell die Rolle als die RPM mit denen du die Lüfter betreiben willst. Gute Lüfter sind vermutlich eh alle leise, das nimmt sich nicht viel. Ich empfehle eine Lüftersteuerung, damit kann man bequem den für sich besten Kompromiss aus Drehzahl und Kühlleistung einstellen. Außerdem hilft es, die Lüfter mittels einer Gummieinlage vom Gehäuse zu entkoppeln um Vibrationen zu vermeiden.

Ich benutze entkoppelte Lüfter von Noctua mit einer Lüftersteuerung und sie werden etwa ab 900-1000 RPM hörbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Es hat auch jeder ein anderes subjektives Empfinden


----------



## Fafafin (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wirklich leise Gehäuselüfter*

Ich würde dir 1x den e-Loop B12-1 (120mm) für hinten und 2x Wing Boost Pure Plus Red Clover (140mm PWM) als Frontlüfter empfehlen. Die Frontlüfter schließt du gemeinsam mit dem CPU-Kühler an, dann drehen die nur auf, wenns dem Prozessor warm wird.


----------

